# preferred rip for epson r2000



## kuksha (Sep 8, 2011)

What version of EKPrint studio is for R2000 DTG or compatible rip software that works with r2000 DTG and also is there rip that allows you to make custom table sizes on r2000 ?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

You can use the 1900 driver on the R2000, so any RIP that supports an Epson 1900 can be used.

EKPrint I think is used by ANajet so if yoiu have an Anajet driver it shoudl work as that is 1900 based.

Best regards

-David


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

kuksha said:


> What version of EKPrint studio is for R2000 DTG or compatible rip software that works with r2000 DTG and also is there rip that allows you to make custom table sizes on r2000 ?
> Thanks in advance!


EK does support the r2000 for dtg.. in general they support the epson wf1100 up to and past the proseries 48x0 printers as far as dtg rips...

you can request a trial versin thru there contact us... EUKON DIGITAL, INC. Technology for Fast Digital Color Textile Printing


----------

